# What do you consider basic cooking ingredients?



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm asking this question on the cooking forum and here because this is where I hang out the most and you guys and gals know about food storage and basic ingredients.

I'm in the final editing stages of my "basics" cookbook and just wanted to know what you consider the basics to be. The purpose of the book is illustrating that many good recipes can be prepared without buying expensive or special ingredients that you don't normally use.

What I consider the basics:
salt
sugar
brown sugar
flour
baking powder
baking soda
cocoa
corn starch
cornmeal
butter or margarine
shortening and/or lard
dry beans
rice
milk
cooking oil
spices and seasonings
broths and stocks
powdered sugar
honey*
molasses*
eggs
onions
potatoes
fresh, canned or frozen vegetables
hamburger or ground pork**
roasts**

* I've considered eliminating these because I know of several cooks who don't keep honey and fewer who keep molasses on hand.

**I find that hamburger or ground meat and roasts to be the cheapest and what I keep on hand.

Thanks,

Maggie


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

magnolia2017 said:


> I'm asking this question on the cooking forum and here because this is where I hang out the most and you guys and gals know about food storage and basic ingredients.
> 
> I'm in the final editing stages of my "basics" cookbook and just wanted to know what you consider the basics to be. The purpose of the book is illustrating that many good recipes can be prepared without buying expensive or special ingredients that you don't normally use.
> 
> ...


I would never be without molasses, because I wouldn't be able to make gingerbread. In my own kitchen, maple syrup, coconut, almonds, cashews, raisins, ginger, garlic, gelatin, and cream of tartar are also staples, and the meat I use most is chicken, not beef. (I can't recall ever having seen hamburger marked down where it's cheaper than chicken.)


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeast!

I'd rather have honey that white sugar, if I had to choose. It lasts forever, is healthier too.

Pasta in all forms - I know many people on this board make their own, but I have lots of elbows, penne and egg noodles in stock.


----------



## magnolia2017 (Dec 5, 2005)

ailsaek said:


> I would never be without molasses, because I wouldn't be able to make gingerbread. In my own kitchen, maple syrup, coconut, almonds, cashews, raisins, ginger, garlic, gelatin, and cream of tartar are also staples, and the meat I use most is chicken, not beef. (I can't recall ever having seen hamburger marked down where it's cheaper than chicken.)


Oops! The chicken was an oversite as I do have a potpie and soup recipe in there and list it as a stir-fry ingredient. Ditto on the garlic as I can never be without it. 

Thanks,
Maggie


----------



## ACountryMomma (Aug 10, 2008)

Here are our bare tacks basics, what I always want to have on hand, what we use most.

Flour
Yeast
Salt
Pepper
Sugar
Baking Soda
Baking Powder
Butter
Milk
Oil/lard
Onions
Garlic
Chicken
Eggs
Ground Beef
Rice
Noodles/Pasta
Canned tomatoes/Fresh from garden
Potatoes

With these I can make most any basic meal, and nearly half are raised/grown right on our little homestead. 

Other items we often have on hand are nice extras/supplements that are harvested seasonally: venison, goose, pheasant, turkey, apples, berries, fish, etc.... these are important parts of our diet - but are not necessary on a weekly basis. I also like to have vanilla extract, Tabasco, tuna and Worcestershire - but again, not necessary.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Here's how I would modify Maggie's list:

*salt - a gotta have
*sugar-can be substituted by honey or molasses
*brown sugar-" " "
*flour-grain of choice. I choose wheat but also have barley, soy, oat (well, I can grind it ), and rice flour on hand in small quantities always. Just because.
*baking powder-or the makings for it
*baking soda
*yeast-not an absolute staple but risen bread sure is nice 
*cocoa-what would the world be without chocolate!!! 
*corn starch-usually on the shelf, not missed if I'm out
*cornmeal-file this under "grains"
*butter or margarine-butter is better for you and keeps better. File under "Fats"
*lard-file under "Fats"
*dry beans-several kinds
*rice
*milk-dry milk on hand at all times if possible, fresh is nice but optional
*cooking oil-olive oil is stored, others on hand. File under "Fats"
*spices and seasonings-basics - garlic, pepper, any-herb-from-the-garden 
*broths and stocks-not regularly on shelf as I'd rather make them fresh, however I do have flavored boullions for bugout
*powdered sugar-not necessary, make your own by whipping regular sugar in a blender or processor until pulverized
*honey-absolute must. Can also be used as a wondrous first aid wound covering
*molasses-blackstrap molasses is a staple
*eggs-can be substituted in most recipes (except meringues or such, of course)
*onions
*potatoes-good 'comfort' food
*fresh, canned or frozen vegetables-preferably home grown and canned, dried would be better than frozen from a storage viewpoint
*hamburger or ground turkey


----------



## Sharon (May 11, 2002)

Everything already listed and lots of varieties of pasta. Pasta is very versatile and stores really well. I also love pasta!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

ACountryMomma said:


> Here are our bare tacks basics, what I always want to have on hand, what we use most.
> 
> Flour
> Yeast
> ...


Same as your list except I get ground turkey and sausage instead of ground beef.

Also I keep plenty of cornmeal, rolled oats, peanut butter, vanilla, cocoa, cheese, applesauce, dry beans, and probably stuff I'm forgetting.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

Hmmmm..I'll try but sure I'll overlook something.

milk
buttermilk 
butter
flour 
corn meal
sugar 
salt
pepper
spices
baking soda
baking powder
yeast
potatoes
beans of al kinds..canned, dried, etc.
corn
onions
bell peppers
tea
coffee
eggs
hamburger
chicken
tuna
peanut butter
jam
mayo
ketchup
tomatoe sauce

That's the bare essentials. Sugar could replace honey and molasses in many of my recipes. With tomatoe sauce, I could make spaghetti and tacos with the right spices. We eat a pretty simple diet...mostly southern cooking and with the above ingredients, i think I could come up with lots of variety. 

Great thread! Maybe it will help some folks with their prep lists.

Oops! edited to add oats...we are big cereal eaters and oats would allow me to fill that need.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Yep, I forgot tea on my amended list above. Peanut butter is also usually on the shelf as well as some kind of jelly/jam/preserves. Anything else is gravy, if you know what I mean.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I would add tomato paste, lentils, yeast, and dehydrated milk or canned milk to your list

also fat stretchers, like applesauce which can replace some oil, etc and make the fats last longer.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Sep 29, 2008)

I love honey and cook with it all the time and have it in the mornings in my tea. couldn't live without it. I keep thinking about getting bees, but am just not sure I'm ready for that just yet - theres only so many 'new' things I can handle in a season you know?? And molasses goes with honey so well!!

Another vote for yeast on the list. And lots of garlic, onions and potatoes.


----------



## deuteronomy67 (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeast - not needed if you can make sourdough
Br. Sugar - can make from sugar and molasses

Add: (to be specific)
cumin
cinnamon
fresh or dried apples - my boys love them!
raw honey is a must
canned tuna or salmon


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

It really depends on what you can eat. My daughter and I both have celiac disease, so can't eat anything with gluten in it. And I need to be on a low-carb diet because I was on the verge of having diabetes. So our 'staples' list looks like this:

eggs
kefir
stevia (liquid)
hamburger
hard cheese, usually medium cheddar but some colby
parmesan cheese
bacon
butter
salt
pepper
garlic powder
chicken and rabbit
ham
tea
vanilla flavoring
cinnamon
spray 'Pam' (or generic)
olive oil
corned beef (home-canned) or chevon
canned tuna and salmon, also jack mackerel
frozen bell pepper, chopped
onions
lentils
split peas
flax-seed meal
oatmeal (old-fashioned -- we have this for breakfast two or three times a week for purposes of regularity)
fresh vegetables in season
canned and frozen vegetables out of season, plus some 'root-cellared' stuff
peanut butter
sardines (used mostly for traveling rations)
small quantities of raisins, applesauce, and other fruits (mostly for my daughter)
canned evaporated milk, mostly for making chowder
kefir grains for making our own kefir, and cheese-making supplies
sugar-free coffee syrups for flavoring the kefir
sour cream, used on top of a bowl of lentil soup or in flax-seed meal pancakes
sugar-free jello
cottage cheese
gluten-free soy sauce
mustard, horseradish sauce
salad dressing
cider vinegar
cranberry juice (kept on hand strictly for medicinal purposes, although I have some cranberry capsules, too)

I may be forgetting something, but probably not anything too important. I only put two entries for vegetables up there, kind of lumping everything together, but in fact vegetables are at least half of our diet by bulk. There are a few items that I'd like to be able to use more often, such as olives and berries, but they are too expensive to use more than a few times a year, so we don't keep them on hand.

Kathleen


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Did I miss it or am I the only one who considers coffee an essential staple? 
Cinnamon, creamer, hot chocolate...


eta: Whew - I see coffee on Wildwood's list. I am not alone!


----------



## vegascowgirl (Sep 19, 2004)

just about all that you added would be my consideration for basic...maybe with a few exceptions. Don't know if I would need brown sugar or even white sugar as long as i had honey or sorghum/mollasses. I would deffinately add dried goods to that basics list. Don't know what I'd do with out my dried fruit, veggies, and meat.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Did I miss it or am I the only one who considers coffee an essential staple?
> Cinnamon, creamer, hot chocolate...
> 
> 
> eta: Whew - I see coffee on Wildwood's list. I am not alone!


I have green coffee beans stored for hubby - life isn't worth living for him (or WITH him) without coffee. I've got various teas and cocoa mix also, although I can take or leave any of them.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll never be without Honey. It doesn't spoil. It will make baked goods more moist, and keep them that way longer. It's used as a wound cover. Lip balm. Can be kept in tupperware, glass, cans. Useful for sore throats.

btw, mamadelbosque, bees are real easy to keep. Once you get used to handling them, you pretty much don't do anything but make sure they're safe, and have water and space to make honey for you 

Another vote for ginger root and garlic bulbs. I don't use powdered sugar very often...can't remember the last time I did, in fact....

I seem to use a LOT of tomato sauce in things. and Onions. 

Mostly I'd agree with Wildwood's list, except to add Vinegar. gotta have vinegar.


----------



## Firethorn (Nov 1, 2004)

Potatoes, onions, garlic, butter, milk, salt, sugar, meat, flower, cheese, eggs, chocolate.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

vitamin C capsules and I would always want to have canned pineapple at least and maybe canned pumpkin because of the great beta caratine that you receive.

this is controversial but I would always have some type of wine around. Other hard stuff we could do without, but wine would certainly be nice to have.


----------



## Firethorn (Nov 1, 2004)

Sweet potatoes (yams) would work well in place of your canned stuff. If you could not get stuff like that I mean. 

Wine I can see for some but the hard stuff has many uses as well.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

I just found out that sweet potatoes have tons of beta caratine I would most definately try to keep these going.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

I would add whole grains. I'm finding wheat to be a nice thing to have around. Oats come in handy too.

If you're baking with whole wheat flour, even if using sourdough, some additional yeast helps if added in before the second rise, as I've recently found out.

My first trial with it is tomorrow. :icecream:


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

whole grains, I could not live without those. Wow, there are certainly a lot of things that are handy to keep on hand.

You know, you can still use whole grains even if you don't have a grinder. You can always cook them like you cook rice, and you can also sprout them really easy. When you sprout them it supplies even more nutrition.
Some bake with sprouted grains and some stick them in salads or sandwiches. What ever you do, be sure to include them.

thanks


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

There are so many good ideas on this thread that I printed it out...been meaning to for a while. It was helpful to see what everyone considered basic and I'm going to combine the posts and make a list to hand out to those folks who are just getting started and are overwhelmed. Something like that would make a great sticky for newbies to the forum.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

As long as I have the money and the stores have the food I will continue to stock a wide variety of foods including the basics. I have honey, molasses, sorgum, sugar, brown sugar, powdered sugar, Splenda (white & brown) and want to get stevia. I have powdered milk and canned milk. Home canned tomato juice and store bought tomato sauce. All kinds of herbs & spices & flavorings. All varieties of dried beans except black which I don't like! I have dried, canned, frozen vegetables, fruits and meats both home processed and purchased. I also collect recipes that use the foods I have stored so I have a variety of ways to prepare them. I don't know if I missed it or it wasn't there, but cornstarch is one of my staples for puddings and gravies. Vinegar for cleaning, canning and flavored varieties for salads.

Sweet potatoes are a good choice because they store very well and you can grow next summer's crop. I have two sweet potatoes on the shelf above my kitchen sink in vases to hopefully grow starts for spring.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> As long as I have the money and the stores have the food I will continue to stock a wide variety of foods including the basics.



Me too Ann. 

Corn starch is a good addition. I stock it but don't use it as often as my mother did. I have a good supply of sweet potatoes too but not much milk since I got the goats.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

Probably my favorite all time HT thread. I think it's the most practical list for food preps...just lots of common sense and it's all items we use every day and can buy locally.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

I would add nuts. You never know when you're going to want a little extra protein boost. And they store well too.

We always have some on hand.

Walnuts
Peanuts
Pistachios
Almonds
Pecans

And vinegar!

Can't live without the vinegar.

And then there are pickles, relishes, jams and other condiments. Not sure if it suits your purpose though.


----------

